# [SOLVED] ASUS P5P overclock failed



## grackle (Apr 22, 2009)

machine: ASUS P5P800-VM
2.0 G ram
ENlight GP3-300CN-101A power supply
video on board (ASUS)
Intel processor fan
one additional fan blowing out of rear of case
XP Pro 

Here in southern AZ, lots of dust. I periodically have to open the case and vacuum the fans when the symptom of a high strong whine appears. Usually vacuuming immediately quiets and cools everything and it is all OK. This time the computer crashed before even allowing access to the BIOS. I can see a message: overclock failed before it clicks off. If I try to reboot, it clicks off immediately; if I wait a few minutes it will begin to boot, but still not stay on long enough to go into the BIOS. I have never set the overclock manually so whatever happens is automatic. I shut down, unplugged and removed the battery; reinstalled and still can't boot. I'm at the limit of what I understand. The ASUS manual says the BIOS will self-correct on reboot but this is not happening. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## grackle (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ASUS P5P overclock failed*

Oops! apparently I did not reseat the heatsink/fan unit after cleaning it, which caused the motherboard to shut down. Problem solved with a little mechanical jiggering. No overclock errors.


----------

